# Caramelized pie crust for ice cream



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I'd like to make a fruit pie flavored ice cream and I want the pie crust to stay as crispy as possible in the ice cream. If I caramelize the pieces, should that do the trick? I don't want to coat this flavor in chocolate, but I suppose cocoa butter might work? I know I'll have to try it out to know for sure but I'd like some opinions . Thanks!


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I would think that even caramelized, the sugar will attract the water present in the ice cream, and just liquefy again. I think the only "protection" for the fruit pie pieces would have to be fat-based. How about coating them in white chocolate?


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

chefpeon said:


> I would think that even caramelized, the sugar will attract the water present in the ice cream, and just liquefy again. I think the only "protection" for the fruit pie pieces would have to be fat-based. How about coating them in white chocolate?


That's what I was thinking. Thank you!


----------



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

maybe even just cocoa butter. theres an ice-cream makers book - The Perfect Scoop, which kinda touches on the issue of having pieces of things you want to remain crunchy in an icecream. The classic example is a roasted peanuts and caramel icecream. The only real solution he came up with was to simply have a hot mix of caramel sauce and nuts and to dip the icecream scoop in it, then take a big, curling scoop from your icecream

get the best of both worlds. otherwise its cold, soggy nuts


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Innocuous Lemon said:


> maybe even just cocoa butter. theres an ice-cream makers book - The Perfect Scoop, which kinda touches on the issue of having pieces of things you want to remain crunchy in an icecream. The classic example is a roasted peanuts and caramel icecream. The only real solution he came up with was to simply have a hot mix of caramel sauce and nuts and to dip the icecream scoop in it, then take a big, curling scoop from your icecream
> 
> get the best of both worlds. otherwise its cold, soggy nuts


I have that book! I'll take a look. That's interesting. Thanks.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

harpua said:


> I'd like to make a fruit pie flavored ice cream and I want the pie crust to stay as crispy as possible in the ice cream. If I caramelize the pieces, should that do the trick? I don't want to coat this flavor in chocolate, but I suppose cocoa butter might work? I know I'll have to try it out to know for sure but I'd like some opinions . Thanks!


I'd try bakers ammonia to see if it will hold up in ice cream.
It results in very crispy crusts and cookies.
McVitties uses it in their chocolate sandwich to prevent the cream filling sogging out the wafers.
Something similar to oreo texture.
Anything thicker than 1/8th inch will smell like ammonia.
If you keep it thin the chemical taste will disappear.


----------

